# going nuts



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

posted this in home theatre section also because I do not know where it technically goes.

The speakers on my new flat screen are total crap.

I hooked up my 222k optical out to my denon [ older] optical in.

Some HD stations like Spike, Epix, AMC [ these are what I tested so far] the audio cuts in and out badly, about every other word or so.

On other HD channels like CNN, TWC, FX, etc. The audio is great.

So, I don't think the denon reciever is bad.

What is happening here?

I'm about to kick this all to the curb.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've had recent dropouts too on some channels, but I haven't paid attention to which. I think Dish is having issues. Or maybe sun spots.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree i think its a Dish thing.
Ive noticed the audio levels on my channels changing frequently recently.

Mostly on ABC Family, AMC, G4, USA and Comedy Central.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I took the time to figure out which channels from my favorites list are doing this.

Comedy, BET, AMC, MTV, CMT, Epix 1&2, local ABC.
The SD side of these channels are fine.

After reading until 4:30 am, this is what I gleaned:

It has to do with a combo of things.

Source channels compression of MPEG format.
Denon and Onkyo AVR's are more sensitive to DDB signal dropouts.
Shutting off Dolby and enabling "PCM" [ In the sat reciever] a workaround, but compromises quality.

It appears Dish's competition has a bigger problem with this.
Fios is affected as well.

Remember, this is input from subscribers off the forums. 
Not trying to bash any particular service here.

If I make any progress here, I will post back.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Ran optical from the back of the tv [ out] to optical in on the denon.

I am now dropout free.

Ran red and white rca from Sat box to denon so I can listen to the audio music channels with the tv off.

So, maybe not source related. More like reciever issue, [ with optical ] since that is now by-passed. Maybe an audiophile can figure this one out.

cheers


----------

